# NOC and Skill Type



## nardeep (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi,

My job duties are matching with 2 NOC's 1212 and 6314, further I will check these NOC's in CIC it is showing some sub categories under mentioned NOC's

1) As per my knowledge skill type 0,A&B is eligible for express entry
2) Now 1212 and 6314 is having skill type 0 & B but sub categories is tagged under skill type C

Pl let me know if I apply for 1212 or 6314 they will consider the same under skill type B or C ???


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you think we have the NOCs memorized or something? If you want advice you should explain what those codes are and what your background is.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where do you see subcategories, as that doesn't exist. What website are you consulting?

Quick Search - Results
Variant of NOC 2011 - 1212 - Supervisors, finance and insurance office workers
and 
Unit Group
Variant of NOC 2011 - 6314 - Customer and information services supervisors

Regarding NOC codes: you must pick 1. The 1 that is closest to your job description.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Where do you see subcategories, as that doesn't exist. What website are you consulting?
> 
> Quick Search - Results
> Variant of NOC 2011 - 1212 - Supervisors, finance and insurance office workers
> ...



With regards to that second one, customer services supervisors can't possibly be in demand can they?


----------



## nardeep (Jan 12, 2016)

thanks for your reply

I am also checking the same from same website.....I am confused with the below statements where they had mentioned some other NOC's like 1431/1432/1434/1435/6551/6552 which are showing in skill type C.............................if I apply for 1212 is they further connect this with 1431/1432/1434/1435

1212 - Supervisors, finance and insurance office workers

Supervisors in this unit group supervise and co-ordinate the activities of workers in the following unit groups: Accounting and Related Clerks (1431), Payroll Clerks (1432), Banking, Insurance and Other Financial Clerks (1434) and Collectors (1435). They are employed by banks and other financial institutions, insurance companies, and by other establishments throughout the private and public sectors.

6314 - Customer and information services supervisors

Supervisors in this unit group supervise and co-ordinate the activities of workers in the following unit groups: Customer Service Representatives - Financial Institutions (6551) and Other Customer and Information Services Representatives (6552). They are employed by banks, trust companies, credit unions and similar financial institutions, retail establishments, contact centres, insurance, telephone and utility companies and other establishments throughout the private and public sectors.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You need to have a look at the top part of those pages, where it says
(Job Title + brief description) 
Example Titles
Main Duties
Employment Requirements

NOT at 'Classified elsewhere' as there you will find descriptions of different jobs (that may be similar to the job you were looking at). If you look at a specific job NOC code, and it isn't entirely what you are doing now, that's when you can have a look at the 'Classified elsewhere' NOC codes to see if they are a better match.

So, what NOC code best describes your job?
. What noc code best describes your job?


----------

